# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات يوم  الاحد 29 ابريل 2018 والقنوات الناقله لها

## mohamed73

Sunday (dimanche)29.04.2018 ( GMT+00)  *Spanish League Primera Div. 1**10:00    Getafe - Girona**SportsMax 2**-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -PowerVU(C-Band)**14:15    Deportivo Alaves - Atletico de Madrid**BeIn Sports en Espa&#241;ol**-Galaxy 121°W-4140 V 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)**SportsMax 2**-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -PowerVU(C-Band)**16:30    Valencia C.F -  SD Eibar**ESPN (Syndication 902)**Telstar15°W -12609 H 7552 -Biss**ESPN+**-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)**BeIn Sports en Espa&#241;ol**-Galaxy 121°W-4140 V 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)**18:45    Deportivo La Coruna -   FC Barcelona**BETFRED TV (TTV) – CISCO 4**-Astra 4.8°E -12418 H 27500 -PowerVU(SIS Live)**Idman Azerbaycan**-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss**Varzish Sport HD**-Yahsat52.5°E-11785 H 27500 -Biss**-NSS 57°E -11565 H 10740 -FTA/Biss**Lemar TV HD**-Yahsat 52.5°E-12015 H 27500 -FTA/Biss**Tolo TV HD**-Yahsat 52.5°E-12015 H 27500 -FTA/Biss**Arezu TV**-Yahsat52.5°E-12015 H 27500-Biss**-Eutelsat  70.5°E-12529 V 2220 -FTA**-ST-2 88° E- 11023 V  1000 -FTA**ESPN Brasil HD**-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)**BeIn Sports en Espa&#241;ol**-Galaxy 121°W-4140 V 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)**BeIn Sports USA**-Galaxy 121°W-4140 V 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)**Match! TV**-Express 53°E -12617 H 8122 -Biss**-Yamal 90°E -3645 L 28000 -Biss(C-Band)**-Yamal 90°E -11471 V 11159 -FTA**-Express 140°E -3467 R 12581 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 140°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 80°E -3465 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 80°E -3485 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 80°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 80°E -4119 R 10051 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 80°E -4135 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 53°E -12576 H 14990 -FTA(Multistream)**-Express 40°E -3615 R 14990 -FTA(C-Band)(Multistream)**-Express 40°E -3665 L 14990 -FTA(C-Band)(Multistream)**SportsMax 2**-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -PowerVU(C-Band)**English Premier League**13:15    West Ham United  -   Manchester City**BETFRED TV (TTV) – CISCO 4**-Astra 4.8°E -12418 H 27500 -PowerVU(SIS Live)**Idman Azerbaycan**-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss**Varzish Sport HD**-Yahsat52.5°E-11785 H 27500 -Biss**-NSS 57°E -11565 H 10740 -FTA/Biss**Sport 24 HD**-Telstar  63°W- 11564 H 3320-PowerVU**-NSS 57.0°E- 4095 R 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)**-Intelsat 34.5°W-4132 R 30000-PowerVU(C-Band)**NSS 9 177W 4099 R 30000  -PowerVU(C-Band)**ESPN Brasil HD**-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *15:30    Manchester United  - Arsenal FC**BETFRED TV (TTV) – CISCO 4**-Astra 4.8°E -12418 H 27500 -PowerVU(SIS Live)**Varzish Sport HD**-Yahsat52.5°E-11785 H 27500 -Biss**-NSS 57°E -11565 H 10740 -FTA/Biss**Idman Azerbaycan**-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss**IRIB Varesh**-Badr 26°E -12265 H 30000 -FTA/Biss**-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)**-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss**ESPN Brasil HD**-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)**Sport 24 HD**-Telstar  63°W- 11564 H 3320-PowerVU**-NSS 57.0°E- 4095 R 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)**-Intelsat 34.5°W-4132 R 30000-PowerVU(C-Band)**NSS 9 177W 4099 R 30000  -PowerVU(C-Band)**Match! TV**-Express 53°E -12617 H 8122 -Biss**-Yamal 90°E -3645 L 28000 -Biss(C-Band)**-Yamal 90°E -11471 V 11159 -FTA**-Express 140°E -3467 R 12581 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 140°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 80°E -3465 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 80°E -3485 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 80°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 80°E -4119 R 10051 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 80°E -4135 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 53°E -12576 H 14990 -FTA(Multistream)**-Express 40°E -3615 R 14990 -FTA(C-Band)(Multistream)**-Express 40°E -3665 L 14990 -FTA(C-Band)(Multistream)**Italian Calcio League Serie A**10:30    Crotone    -   US Sassuolo Calcio**RTRS* *-Eutelsat 16°E -11261 H 30000 -FTA/BISS/CCWs**ARENA SPORT 4**-BulgariaSat 1.9°E- 12380 H 30000 -Tandberg**-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg** 13:00    Sampdoria - Cagliari**ARENA SPORT 3**-BulgariaSat 1.9°E- 12380 H 30000 -Tandberg**-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg**13:00    Bologna - Milan**ARENA SPORT 4**-BulgariaSat 1.9°E- 12380 H 30000 -Tandberg**-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg**ESPN INET**-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)**BeIn Sports USA**-Galaxy 121°W-4140 V 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)**16:00    Fiorentina - Napoli**ARENA SPORT 4**-BulgariaSat 1.9°E- 12380 H 30000 -Tandberg**-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg**BeIn Sports USA**-Galaxy 121°W-4140 V 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)**SportsMax 2**-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -PowerVU(C-Band)**         18:45    Torino - Lazio**ESPN (Syndication 902)**Telstar15°W -12609 H 7552 -Biss**ARENA SPORT 4**-BulgariaSat 1.9°E- 12380 H 30000 -Tandberg**-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg**SportsMax**- Intelsat 53°W - 3820 R 3255 -FTA**-Intelsat 55.5°W -4003 V 8680 -PowerVU(C-Band)**-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -PowerVU(C-Band)** French League 1st Div.**15:00    Angers SCO - Olympique Marseille**ARENA SPORT 3**-BulgariaSat 1.9°E- 12380 H 30000 -Tandberg**-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg**19:00    Paris Saint-Germain   -  EA Guingamp**ARENA SPORT 1**-BulgariaSat 1.9°E- 12380 H 30000 -Tandberg**-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg**ESPN+**-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)**IRIB Varesh**-Badr 26°E -12265 H 30000 -FTA/Biss**-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)**-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss** German Bundesliga 1st Div**13:30    FSV Mainz 05  - RB Leipzig**ESPN+**-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)**Eredivisie**  12:30    Ajax - AZ**ESPN (Syndication 902)**Telstar15°W -12609 H 7552 -Biss**Portugal Primeira Liga**17:00    CS Maritimo  - FC Porto**RTP Internacional**-Hotbird 13°E -11334 H 27500 -FTA**-Intelsat 27.5°W-3838 R 7234-FTA (C-BAND)**SIC International**-Eutelsat 16°E -12569 H 3703  -Biss**RTP &#193;frica**-Intelsat 27.5°W-3838 R 7234-FTA (C-BAND)**RTP Internacional &#193;sia**-AsiaSat100.5°E - 3700 V 30000 -FTA (C-BAND)**RTP Internacional América**-Telstar 63°W- 11710 V 3200 -FTA* *-Galaxy 97°W- 12060 H 22000 -FTA* *-Intelsat 55.5°W - 4101 V 2320 -FTA (C-BAND)**FreeSports**-Astra 28.2°E-11426 V 27500 -FTA**IRIB Varesh**-Badr 26°E -12265 H 30000 -FTA/Biss**-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)**-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss**Moroccan Pro League**15:00    Ittihad Tanger  -   Wydad Athletic Club**2M National / Monde / MENA**-Nilesat 7°W -12015 V 27500 -FTA**-Nile Sat 7°W -11476 V 27500 -FTA**-Hotbird 13°E -11033 V 27500 -FTA**-Badr 26°E-12303 H 27500 -FTA**-Arabsat 30.5°E-12568 H 2960 -FTA**-Eutelsat 8°W- 12728 V 27500 -FTA**-Galaxy 97°W-11898 V 22000 -FTA**-Eutelsat 3.1°E -12526 H 4444 -FTA/Biss**-Arabsat 20°E -3884 R 27500 -FTA(C-Band)**-Es'hail 26°E- 21478 H 21422 -FTA ((Ka-band))**-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11617 V 27500  -FTA (Multistream)**15:00    Racing Casablanca -   Renaissance de Berkane**Arriadia* *-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA**-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA**-Nile sat 7°W -11476 V 27500 -FTA**-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11569 H7220-FTA**-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11617 V 27500  -FTA (Multistream)**Arryadia Live HD**-Hotbird 13°E- 10873 V 27500 -FTA**-Nile sat 7°W- 11513 V 27500 -FTA**-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11569 H7220-FTA**-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA**17:00    Hassania Union Sport Agadir  -  Rapide Oued Zem**Arriadia* *-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA**-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA**-Nile sat 7°W -11476 V 27500 -FTA**-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11569 H7220-FTA**-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11617 V 27500  -FTA (Multistream)**Arryadia Live HD**-Hotbird 13°E- 10873 V 27500 -FTA**-Nile sat 7°W- 11513 V 27500 -FTA**-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11569 H7220-FTA**-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA**19:00    FAR Rabat   - Chabab Atlas Khénifra**Arriadia* *-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA**-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA**-Nile sat 7°W -11476 V 27500 -FTA**-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11569 H7220-FTA**-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11617 V 27500  -FTA (Multistream)**Arryadia Live HD**-Hotbird 13°E- 10873 V 27500 -FTA**-Nile sat 7°W- 11513 V 27500 -FTA**-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11569 H7220-FTA**-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA**Egyptian League**17:00    El Dakhleya - El Masry Club**DMC Sports**-Nile sat 7°W-  11449 H 27500 -FTA**DMC Sports HD**-Nile sat 7°W-     11449 H 27500 -FTA**Nile Sport**-Nile sat 7°W -11843 H 27500 -FTA**ON TV Sport**-Nile sat 7°W-10853  H  27500 -FTA**ON Sport HD**-Nile sat 7°W-10853 H  27500 -FTA**Iraqi Premier League**13:00    Naft Misan -  Al-Naft**Al Iraqiya Sports* *-Badr26°E-10850 H 27500 -FTA**-Nile sat 7°W-12380 H 27500 -FTA**15:00    Al-Zawraa  - Al-Bahri**Al Iraqiya Sports* *-Badr26°E-10850 H 27500 -FTA**-Nile sat 7°W-12380 H 27500 -FTA**17:00    Al-Minaa   -  Al Diwaniya**Al Iraqiya Sports*  *-Badr26°E-10850 H 27500 -FTA**-Nile sat 7°W-12380 H 27500 -FTA** Major League Soccer USA**20:00    Colorado Rapids - Orlando City SC**ESPN+**-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)**Brésil - Brasileir&#227;o**19:00    Fluminense - S&#227;o Paulo**ARENA SPORT3**-BulgariaSat 1.9°E- 12380 H 30000 -Tandberg**-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg**    22:00    Internacional - Cruzeiro**ARENA SPORT1**-BulgariaSat 1.9°E- 12380 H 30000 -Tandberg**-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg**PFC Internacional**-Intelsat 55.5°W -3890 H 3333 -PowerVU(C-Band)**PFC  HD**-Star One 75°W-4100 V 30000-PowerVU(C-Band)**-Star One 75°W-3660 V 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)**-Star One C1 65°W-3800 H 30000-PowerVU(C-Band)* *PFC**-Star One C1 65°W-3920 H 27500-PowerVU(C-Band)** Premier League - Ukraine**11:00    Zorya Luhansk -   Veres Rivne**2+2**-Astra 4.8°E -11766 H 27500 -FTA/Biss** Scotland Premier League**11:00    Celtic   -  Glasgow Rangers FC**ARENA SPORT 1**-BulgariaSat 1.9°E- 12380 H 30000 -Tandberg**-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg**ESPN Brasil HD**-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)**Tivibu Spor HD**-Turksat 42°E -11853 H 25000 -FTA**Tivibu Spor**-Turksat 42°E -11794 H 27500 -FTA**Croatie - 1. HNL**15:00    NK Rudes   -   HNK Cibalia Vinkovci**HNL* *-Eutelsat 16°E -11345 H 30000 -Biss**17:00    NK Slaven Belupo   -  HNK Hajduk Split**HNL* *-Eutelsat 16°E -11345 H 30000 -Biss** Serbian SuperLiga**14:00    Napredak  -  Crvena Zvezda**ARENA SPORT 1**-BulgariaSat 1.9°E- 12380 H 30000 -Tandberg**-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg**16:30   FK Vojvodina -  FK Partizan**ARENA SPORT 1**-BulgariaSat 1.9°E- 12380 H 30000 -Tandberg**-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg**Russian Premier League**13:30    Zenit - CSKA Moskva**Tivibu Spor HD**-Turksat 42°E -11853 H 25000 -FTA**Tivibu Spor**-Turksat 42°E -11794 H 27500 -FTA**Match! TV**-Express 53°E -12617 H 8122 -Biss**-Yamal 90°E -3645 L 28000 -Biss(C-Band)**-Yamal 90°E -11471 V 11159 -FTA**-Express 140°E -3467 R 12581 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 140°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 80°E -3465 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 80°E -3485 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 80°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 80°E -4119 R 10051 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 80°E -4135 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 53°E -12576 H 14990 -FTA(Multistream)**-Express 40°E -3615 R 14990 -FTA(C-Band)(Multistream)**-Express 40°E -3665 L 14990 -FTA(C-Band)(Multistream)**Spanish League 2nd Division**10:00    CD Numancia   - Real Oviedo**FreeSports**-Astra 28.2°E-11426 V 27500 -FTA**Greek Football League**   14:00    Aiginiakos - Anagennisi Karditsas**ERT 3**-Eutelsat 3.1°E -12734 V 16751 -FTA**German Bundesliga 3rd Divsion**12:00    VFB Chemnitzer - Munster**MDR Fernsehen**-Astra 19.2°E -12110 H 27500-FTA**MDR Fernsehen HD**-Astra 19.2°E -10891 H 22000 -FTA(DVB-S2)**Fourth Bundesliga - Bayern**13:30    Bayern Munich II   -   TSV 1860 Munich**Sport 1 Deutschland**-Astra 19.2°E-12480 V 27500 -FTA**Europe - Ligue des Champions de l'UEFA (féminin)**    12:45    Olympique Lyonnais - Manchester City**BBC Red Button (BBCi / BBC Interactive / BBC RB 1)* *-Intelsat 27.5°W -11495 V 44100 -Biss(DVB-S2)**-Astra 28.2°E -10773 H 22000 -FTA**15:30    Wolfsburg - Chelsea**Sport 1 Deutschland**-Astra 19.2°E-12480 V 27500 -FTA**BBC Red Button (BBCi / BBC Interactive / BBC RB 1)**-Intelsat 27.5°W -11495 V 44100 -Biss(DVB-S2)**-Astra 28.2°E -10773 H 22000 -FTA*

----------


## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*مشكور يا برني ع المتابعه
+++++++*

----------


## asaad wahsh

_متابعه ممتازه يا مدير الله يكرمك_

----------

